# 1st Macro Try - Cherry Shrimp



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

I've been trying to take some Macro shots with my new camera and lens, and after a few hundred shots this is the best I've been able to do. I didn't realize how difficult macro photography is. I tried it without a tripod and I couldn't get one decent shot. Using a tripod and the pics come out much better but its still very difficult. Trying to do a moving subject is even harder. Comments, Suggestions are welcome.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Very nice picture. I can see the iris? of the shrimp really well :smile:


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

That turned out well, very nice macro pic!


----------

